# Next rideshare car : Camry Hybrid vs Accord Hybrid



## mangoman808 (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm getting married next year and will be giving my wife my current 4cyl gas Camry to replace her leased car.

I'll be in the market for a used Hybrid.

No, I will not get a Prius.

I am torn between the Toyota Camry Hybrid and the Honda Accord Hybrid.

I love the Camry's roomy interior, the way it handles, and the Toyota reliability. The rotors, brake pads, maintenance and repairs will be pretty simple with my own mechanic. But it gets 38/40 MPG. Not bad, but not amazing for a hybrid. I actually think the hybrid battery will last well past 200k judging by the fact that I drive 70k per year (70% highway) and will be putting it on quick succession in a short time frame. I've heard of Camry Hybrids racking up 250k-300k on their orignal batteries. Same with the Prius. Thinking 2013-2015 model Camry. It should be as reliable and easy to repair/maintain as the regular Camry.

I've seen the Honda Accord Hybrid on some rideshare groups and think it looks good while having Prius-like MPG. 45/50MPG. Roughly the same size as the Camry...but significantly better MPG. I have read that the Accord is every bit as reliable and low maintenance as the Camry. What I don't know is if the hybrid technology of Honda is as reliable and durable as Toyota's hybrid batteries. Looking at 2013-2015 model Accord Hybrid.

If you guys had the money and these two cars were within $3000 of each other in price...which one would you pick for your rideshare car? The Honda Accord seems to run a few thousand dollars higher, but I've been searching and am finding some w/ 50k-70k for roughly $16-$18k. The Camry hybrid seems to be a bit lower at $15k-$17k for a 50k-70k milage one. The higher MPG on the Honda justifies a few thousand dollars more than the Camry...but the question is...will and Accord Hybrid last as long (and have as few repairs/maintenance) as the Camry is proven to have?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Too expensive & too expensive


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

If uberx is what you are gonna work, then i would look at anything with less than 75k miles, that gets 35-40+mpg highway, for no more than $8,000. Hyundai, kia, wtfever.

If you can drive it select, i dunno, 15k tops id guess. I havent gotten me a select level car yet but you need to consider depreciation heavily. Buy at the sweet spot where most of the depreciation has hit yet theres plenty of life left. Otherwise youre just eating your car.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

OMG GO! said:


> If you can drive it select, i dunno, 15k tops id guess. I havent gotten me a select level car yet but you need to consider depreciation heavily. Buy at the sweet spot where most of the depreciation has hit yet theres plenty of life left. Otherwise youre just eating your car.


Both Accord and Camry do not qualify for Select.


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> Both Accord and Camry do not qualify for Select.


Then i wouldn't spend more than 8k on one to drive for x. The gas mileage may too poor in the first place. Imo something like my hyundai accent or a prius. Exactly what car is less important than getting the most fuel effecient car with the most life left that has depreciated a bunch already. I get 35-41mpg when i drive all proper on the highway. Advertised was 28 city 36 highway. Car was 7700 out the door from a dealership. Its a 2013 and had just less than 70k miles on it. My fuel and depreciation cost per mile are MUCH lower than for the vehicles you propose. I can actually eek out a profit on continuous long trips that are all highway miles with no traffic, keeping fuel and maintenance costs lower. You would likely be simply turning future costs into now money. Not much profit if any. All for putting hours of your life on the road.

Edit: i see you arent op... oops. Well you all get it.


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

I like the 2014 accord hybrid I just got. It gets 50+ for mileage if you want it to. 

The accord doesn't have a transmission. It has an electric motor and a generator. It also has a (electric) clutch. 
In electric mode it will propel the car with the electric motor drawing from the battery. 
When the battery gets depleted the engine starts up and spins the generator. 
The electricity made by the generator goes directly from the generator to the electric motor. Any extra electricity created by the generator not used by the motor is then stored in the battery. 
When it's at highway speeds (40mph +) and the battery gets depleted the engine starts and the clutch engages the drive wheels directly while also charging the battery.

I don't know much about the toyotas other than they're good cars and they don't get as good of mileage.

I guess I payed a little to much for a Uber car but this is my personal car too so I wanted something I'd be happy with. 
I don't plan on driving with Uber for a long time either. I should have my auto damage appraisal license in May and will be doing that full time. I need a car for that job too but I'll only drive around 15k a year for it.

I can only recommend the accord Hybrid. It had 40,000 miles. It was at a Subaru dealer that they took in trade. 
It is a base model. Black on black cloth seats. Has backup cam and side view cam. Duel climate control. No heated or leather seats. 
I payed 14,100 (14,500) out the door. 

Good luck and spend plenty of time searching the Internet (car gurus, cars for sale.com auto trader) for the best deal.
I searched 200 mile around me and purchased out of state.
And before you find the great deal you've been looking for be prepared to move on it fast. Have the $ ready to go so you can get the deal before the next guy gets it. 

Good luck!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

mangoman808 said:


> I'm getting married next year and will be giving my wife my current 4cyl gas Camry to replace her leased car.
> 
> I'll be in the market for a used Hybrid.
> 
> ...


I'm on my second toyota hybrid right now.

Get the Toyota. Toyota has led the pack in hybrid tech since it came out (I know the early insight lovers will disagree but that 2 seater was barely a car). Toyota has exceptional reliability in these and has put out millions of them. Generally the battery will last the life of the car, so don't worry about it.

2018 model year camry hybrid got a massive MPG bump but you'll never make it up in money vs buying used.

With all this said, the cost of gas now is so low that hybrids won't save you much. Also with mpg increase gains diminish. When you go from 25 to 50 mpg you halve your gas bill. When you go from 50 to 100 you halve it again but it's only half of the half; i.e. you just don't save as much as MPG increases.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

mangoman808 said:


> I'm getting married next year and will be giving my wife my current 4cyl gas Camry to replace her leased car.
> 
> I'll be in the market for a used Hybrid.
> 
> ...


Face it, you're getting a Prius.


----------

